# Sunglow Genetics



## hayley_o

Just wondering what offspring I'd get if I bred a sunglow to another sunglow? Would it be 100% sunglow or would there be some other morphs? : victory:


----------



## boywonder

to my knowledge, sunglow is a line bred trait, if you breed two the same together you will get babies at least as good as the parents and maybe a few even nicer


----------



## Ssthisto

Depends on the species you're talking about.

A sunglow cornsnake bred to another sunglow cornsnake is only guaranteed to produce Amelanistics - some of which may be sunglows, but there's no guarantee.

A sunglow boa bred to another sunglow boa will produce at least Albino boas - some of these may be heterozygous or homozygous hypo, which will make them sunglows too.

A sunglow leopard gecko bred to another sunglow leopard gecko will produce guaranteed albinos. Depending on whether your sunglows are hypo or super hypo, you could get sunglows who are superhypo, you could get sunglows who are only hypo and you could even get just albinos (if you had two hypo-only sunglows who also carry one normal 'not-hypo' gene).


----------



## Mason

sunglow leo/corn etc no idea, flip a coin between simple recessive and co-com?!

sunglow boas ver visual salmon visual albino, you'd get albinos, sunglows , super sunglows (unless there was a blatant difference they would all be "poss super sunglow")


----------



## hayley_o

Oops, sorry I didn't realise you could get sunglow snakes, I was talking about leopard geckos!

Well I have a beautiful sunglow who I assume is a super hypo. This is her...










So for her to produce babies that have just as lovely colour, I'd have to get hold of a similar looking male?


----------



## gazz

hayley_o said:


> Oops, sorry I didn't realise you could get sunglow snakes, I was talking about leopard geckos!
> 
> Well I have a beautiful sunglow who I assume is a super hypo. This is her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for her to produce babies that have just as lovely colour, I'd have to get hold of a similar looking male?


Albino super hypo tangeine X albino super hypo tangerine = mainly albino super hypo tangeine's.You would possibly get a lesser amount of albino hypo's.Also don't be to surprized if you get a albino tangerine or two.

That a sweet leo : victory:.


----------



## Ashtonsmum

Beautiful gecko! Our 'supposed' sunglow's colour is the same as that but her tail is full carrot tail.

Can I ask what colour are her eyes-from my understanding now sunglows have albino in them or are albino so their eyes would be white?? 

Sarah xx


----------



## zippy4emma

what would you get from breeding a sunglow to a super hypo? would i get super hypo het for albino?


----------



## gazz

zippy4emma said:


> what would you get from breeding a sunglow to a super hypo? would i get super hypo het for albino?


A mix of low spotted hypo tangerine Het albino.And super hypo tangerine Het albino.But with a really (Grade-A)sunglow and a (Grade-A)Super hypo i would expect super hypo HET albino all the way.


----------



## celicachi

Is it best to breed sunglow x sunglow or is there anything that would be good to mix with this Leo morph?


----------

